# Me and my lucky fly



## porkpie1981

My story (had to read thru my old posts for dates and info)

On the pill(28 days cycle), came of and had a bleed and a 31 day cycle then got my :BFP:
D & C: March 28th at nearly 13 weeks for a blighted ovum

Hospital: April 16th scaned me and said the lining was still thick(boarderline) so gave me 2 types of antibiotocs and a another dose of cyotec. 
Hospital: April 23rd rescanned and negative pregnancy test. Given the all clear

1st period: 5th of may (39 days/5 and a half weeks after d&C). This was to be expected as the 1st can arrive anytime.

Small bleed: May 24th and 25th (20 days after period)

2nd period: (32 day cycle) June 5th (spotted for a few days then heavy flow)

I never had mid cycle bleeds but apparently your body can be more sensitive to this thing after a mc 

Heres my :BFP: cycle

CD 17/21st June (bleed so suspected ovulation)
CD 18/22nd June 2dpo
CD 19/23rd June 3dpo
CD 20/24th June 4dpo
CD 21/25th June 5dpo
CD 22/26th June 6dpo
CD 23/27th June 7dpo
CD 24/28th June 8dpo
CD 25/29th June 9dpo (started getting nipples stinginess, had another bleed, like watered down blood with blood streaked mucus, it was like the ovulation bleed .Think that was implantation)
CD 26/30th June 10dpo 
CD 27/1st July 11dpo (did a 1st response test and got a weird evap, look at pic)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/tx%20max%20with%20mum/IMG_5646.jpg

CD 28/2nd July 12 dpo
CD 29/3rd July 13dpo (was convinced i was preggers for some reason)
CD 30/4th July 14dpo ( sort of felt that :witch: was arriving)
CD 31/5th July 15dpo
CD 32/6th July 16dpo
CD 33/ 7th July 17dpo
CD 34/ 8th July 18 dpo
CD 35/ 9th July 19 dpo
CD 36/ 10th July 20 dpo (used late first response test and was a :BFN: so gave up)
CD 37/ 11th July 21 dpo
CD 38/ 12th July 22 dpo (did a asda test that didnt work properly as there was a bloody fly under the screen tho thought i seen a faint line that got stronger (see pics) so did another one but still faint as urine was weak)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5675.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg

CD 39/ 13th July 23 dpo (did the digi with FMU)

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5702.jpg


So here was my :sex:

CD 9/June 13th
CD11/ June 15th
CD 13/ June 17th
CD 16/ June 20th
Had what i think was an ovulation bleed on the 17th
CD 17/ June 21st (didnt get this one finished so probably should count it)
CD 21/ June 25th
CD 24/ June 28th
CD 25/ June 29th started getting nipples stinginess and was getting hopes up but went to loo and small bit of blood

Symptoms
1 week b4 :witch: was due i felt my nipples being stingy 
This disappeared but the parts around my nipples where massive @@.I also thought my veins looked electric blue/green on my boobs but wondered mybe if they were always like that I did still have pains in my armpit area tho?
Didnt feel positive as the stinginess disappeared around time : was due: and they also didnt get bigger like my last pregnancys
The one thing that gave me hope was a stitch. I only get these i am preggers eg turning to quick in bed and its a quick stitch in my womb( sound scary but i had it with my wee biy
After :witch: was die i had an acidity feeling in my stomach a few times but it was real bad this morning
This sound minging but i think my pee smelt different like sweet (that could be sense of smell tho)


----------



## Nicnac

Just wanted to say CONGRATS again. So pleased for you!!! :happydance:

Thanks for the signs/symptoms


Lots of luck & :hug:


----------



## SJK

well done you again :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:, congrats xxx


----------



## Becki77

Congrats, xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yeeehaw!! :happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee: OMG! Im soo happy for you babe! :wohoo: xx


----------



## maz

congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## lollylou1

Oh my god i am so happy for you and your BFP i bet your over the moon

Lou
xxx


----------



## stefb

Awwwwwwww brilliant so pleased for you hun congratulations :hug:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/congratsmonkey.gif


----------



## momandpeanut

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doc123

Pork pie.. what can i say!!!! Congratulations.. am really really chuffed for you.. hope to be joining you in the bfp club asap!!!! Come back and say hi and let us know how you are getting on!!!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! So happy for you :yipee: x


----------



## lousielou

ARRRRGGGHHHH!!! Have been out for a couple of hours, been desperate to catch up with you PP!! I'm so so pleased for you - a huge congratulations!!


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations!!!

YAY!

Happy and healthy 9months to you hun!

:hugs:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations! xxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

congratulations hunni. im an so pleased for you. now you take it try and take it easy now hunni. wishing you and happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:
xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh PP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So chuffed for you hunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

FINALLY HUN!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Well Done hun!! 
Im soooo pleased for you!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: 

Don't forget to pop in and say hello treacle!!


----------



## butterflies

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! porkpie..............i am sooooooo happy for u babe, big big congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

dont worry girls i will be on every day. Ur not getting rid of me that easy:rofl:


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## kaygeebee

awwwwwwwww I'm so chuffed for you!!

Congrats again hun. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats again hun!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mrs R

Aww porkpie, what fab news!! Im delighted for u!! Congratulations


----------



## DonnaBallona

congratulations Porkpie!!! brill news x x 

here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## HAYS

OMG OMG Hun congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YEYEYEYEEY
xxxxxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

YOU DID IT HUNNI, I'm soooooo pleased not been here long but was longin you you :bfp: 

I just sat up and cldn' stop clappin, glad dp was at work! hehe


----------



## Suz

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats!!!!

x


----------



## babezone

woooo congrats x x x x


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news darling.

You just need to change WTC to Pregnant now!

xxx


----------



## lolly101

That is awesome news!!! congrats!!! enjoy a happy and healthy rest of you pregnancy!!!:happydance:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hunny. I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## shalagirl

Wanted to congratulate u in the offical channel Porkpie. Great news it gives us all hope. Have a great nine months.


----------



## tansey

Big congrats!


----------



## Beltane

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been waiting for this! [email protected]@@@@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Great news! Congrats xXx


----------



## tink

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------



## jolyn

Yay - congrats hun, can't wait to see u in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## Younglutonmum

U so so deserve this hunni!!

Have a happy & healthy 9 months!!

:hug:


----------



## Farie

*Congrats *sweetie :hug:


----------



## Barneyboo

:bfp::happydance:Congrats x x x x


----------



## faye38

porkpie1981 said:


> My story (had to read thru my old posts for dates and info)
> 
> On the pill(28 days cycle), came of and had a bleed and a 31 day cycle then got my :BFP:
> D & C: March 28th at nearly 13 weeks for a blighted ovum
> 
> Hospital: April 16th scaned me and said the lining was still thick(boarderline) so gave me 2 types of antibiotocs and a another dose of cyotec.
> Hospital: April 23rd rescanned and negative pregnancy test. Given the all clear
> 
> 1st period: 5th of may (39 days/5 and a half weeks after d&C). This was to be expected as the 1st can arrive anytime.
> 
> Small bleed: May 24th and 25th (20 days after period)
> 
> 2nd period: (32 day cycle) June 5th (spotted for a few days then heavy flow)
> 
> I never had mid cycle bleeds but apparently your body can be more sensitive to this thing after a mc
> 
> Heres my :BFP: cycle
> 
> CD 17/21st June (bleed so suspected ovulation)
> CD 18/22nd June 2dpo
> CD 19/23rd June 3dpo
> CD 20/24th June 4dpo
> CD 21/25th June 5dpo
> CD 22/26th June 6dpo
> CD 23/27th June 7dpo
> CD 24/28th June 8dpo
> CD 25/29th June 9dpo (started getting nipples stinginess, had another bleed, like watered down blood with blood streaked mucus, it was like the ovulation bleed .Think that was implantation)
> CD 26/30th June 10dpo
> CD 27/1st July 11dpo (did a 1st response test and got a weird evap, look at pic)
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/tx%20max%20with%20mum/IMG_5646.jpg
> 
> CD 28/2nd July 12 dpo
> CD 29/3rd July 13dpo (was convinced i was preggers for some reason)
> CD 30/4th July 14dpo ( sort of felt that :witch: was arriving)
> CD 31/5th July 15dpo
> CD 32/6th July 16dpo
> CD 33/ 7th July 17dpo
> CD 34/ 8th July 18 dpo
> CD 35/ 9th July 19 dpo
> CD 36/ 10th July 20 dpo (used late first response test and was a :BFN: so gave up)
> CD 37/ 11th July 21 dpo
> CD 38/ 12th July 22 dpo (did a asda test that didnt work properly as there was a bloody fly under the screen tho thought i seen a faint line that got stronger (see pics) so did another one but still faint as urine was weak)
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5675.jpg
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg
> 
> CD 39/ 13th July 23 dpo (did the digi with FMU)
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5702.jpg
> 
> 
> So here was my :sex:
> 
> CD 9/June 13th
> CD11/ June 15th
> CD 13/ June 17th
> CD 16/ June 20th
> Had what i think was an ovulation bleed on the 17th
> CD 17/ June 21st (didnt get this one finished so probably should count it)
> CD 21/ June 25th
> CD 24/ June 28th
> CD 25/ June 29th started getting nipples stinginess and was getting hopes up but went to loo and small bit of blood
> 
> Symptoms
> 1 week b4 :witch: was due i felt my nipples being stingy
> This disappeared but the parts around my nipples where massive @@.I also thought my veins looked electric blue/green on my boobs but wondered mybe if they were always like that I did still have pains in my armpit area tho?
> Didnt feel positive as the stinginess disappeared around time : was due: and they also didnt get bigger like my last pregnancys
> The one thing that gave me hope was a stitch. I only get these i am preggers eg turning to quick in bed and its a quick stitch in my womb( sound scary but i had it with my wee biy
> After :witch: was die i had an acidity feeling in my stomach a few times but it was real bad this morning
> This sound minging but i think my pee smelt different like sweet (that could be sense of smell tho)

congratulations you finally got there im so pleased for you and you other half keep me posted babes good luck :hug::bfp::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## lillysmum

HUUUUUUUUUGE Congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## superp123

Congrats hunny!! Hope you have a HH 9!!! Lots and lots of :hugs:
P


----------



## CHILLbilly

oh MY!!!!!
Look at what I miss when I am off the comptuer all day long!!
So HAPPY for you!!!!Best wishes for the next 8 months or so!!!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Aww sweetheart, I am so so glad for you, congrats xXx


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!!!! Hurray for you!:dance::happydance: Enjoy the next 9 months!!:)


----------



## Monkeh

CONGRATULATIONSSSSSS!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sinead

:happydance::cloud9::happydance: Congrats :happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/123/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif


----------



## fein&waiting

awwe, amazing. was waiting for you to post that you're preggers! congrats and hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy


----------



## TT's

Excellent! :happydance:

Congartulations xxxxx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## pixielou

Hi Porkpie!!

Many congrats! Can't believe it was just the other day you were in the other chat room and now your here, fantastc news. Have a happya nd healthy 9 months! X


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey PP big congrats and glad it wasn't the fly that got the :BFP: awesome news hun xx


----------



## hayz1981

congratulations. xx


----------



## Jewels

Oh my gosh Pork!! I'm so happy for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Belle

congrats! :yipee:
xx


----------



## Mamafy

:wohoo:

well done babe xxxooo :hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Huge congratulations PP - Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## cerilou

Congrats! Has it sunk in yet? 

I will be joining you on this board as I got my :bfp: today!

:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

cerilou said:


> Congrats! Has it sunk in yet?
> 
> I will be joining you on this board as I got my :bfp: today!
> 
> :hug:

nope note yet :rofl: Hurry up now i know its soon:baby:


----------



## Dee_H

OMG Porkpie!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:I am so happy for you love! Congrats and I hope you have a wonderful 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## Amanda

Bloody hellp PP!! That's brilliant news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

Awe, ickle porkpie got herself a beanie baby.

So happy for you ... "Congratulations to you both" :friends: :hugs: :friends: :flower: :kiss:


----------



## Wobbles

lol @ the fly!!!

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Shifter

I've been away for a few days, so I missed your announcement until today.

Congratulations hun :hug: I'm glad you were right behind me! Wishing us both lots of sticky dust!


----------



## carries

I had missed this! Congrats porkpie...here is too a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Newbie77

Just back from hol and read your BFP news, congrats hun you deserve it. Hope you have a wonderful, healthy pregnancy...xxx.


----------



## Emmylou27

Huge Congrats! Seems like there's something in the air this month!

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:happydance:


----------



## welshwarriors

congratz again hun.


----------



## mrscookie

PORKPIE!!!!!!!! i knew it! hahahahaha you little minx you. :D so very pleased for you, and well done mister lucky fly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Wooooohhooooooooooooo Well Done!! Congrats To You! =) X X X X


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations! xx


----------



## journey

Geez - see what happens when I miss a couple of weeks????

This is so awesome - congratulations!!!!


----------



## Carley

congratulations!!!


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg182/LazerFlash/congratulations_blue_rainbow.gif

What a story :D :hug:


----------



## ANYA

congratulations


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!!


----------

